# Looking for experienced DIYer in SoCal to teach and help me install for pay and food:



## agb4but (Jul 9, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, but I am looking for an experienced DIYer near LA or OC to teach and help me install my first system  in my 1997 Audi A4. I will pay for help/install and also for food. I have most parts already, but I need speaker rings and maybe some speaker wire. I am trying to learn so that in case I change cars in the future, I can remove it and be able to install it on my own instead of having to pay for install twice. I am near Cerritos but I am willing to drive up to 50 miles.

The Parts:
1 Amp - Pioneer PRS-D4100F 4-channel
Components - Clarion SRU1320M 5.25" speakers
Sub- JBL GTO1214 
Streetwire cables


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

agb4but said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I am looking for an experienced DIYer near LA or OC to teach and help me install my first system  in my 1997 Audi A4. I will pay for help/install and also for food. I have most parts already, but I need speaker rings and maybe some speaker wire. I am trying to learn so that in case I change cars in the future, I can remove it and be able to install it on my own instead of having to pay for install twice. I am near Cerritos but I am willing to drive up to 50 miles.
> 
> The Parts:
> 1 Amp - Pioneer PRS-D4100F 4-channel
> ...


Send a private message to circa40


----------

